# Low lying placenta--anyone has heard of homeopathic cinnamomum?



## amwondering (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello there!

I am 27 weeks pregnant and my placenta is lying low (1.8 cms away from the cervix). I am planning a home birth, so this was not good news for me. My midwife tells me most of the time they correct themselves and move up. In the meantime, i am keeping positive thoughts, doing some yoga poses and i recently heard that there was a homeopathic remedy to help the placenta move up. It is called homeopathic cinnamomum (200c) and my midwife said she has heard that it does help.

I am just wondering if any of you have had it? if so, when you bought it did you buy it in liquid, pellets or tincture? how much of it?

i've heard is 3 times a day for 2 days, but not sure how much i should buy.

Any help/advice and wisdom is greatly appreciated.

Thanks to all


----------



## Natalie L (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you ever get further info about this? I'm at 37 weeks and expected mine to resolve (was 1.5cm at 32 weeks, only needed it to go to 2cm) but they actually found a new part of my placenta at the 36 week scan that is right next to my cervix.

Anyway I read a birth story where a woman had marginal PP and decided to freebirth and mentioned using this remedy... my midwife hasn't heard of it but says "Can't hurt!" So if you learned anything more I'd love to hear about it.

How has your situation turned out? Did it move? If it's still a bit on the low side, just so you know, there's still hope for a home birth - even at 1.5cm I was going to go for an OB consult if it didn't move any further and try to get support for a midwife-attended home birth. Where do you live? If you happen to be in the Vancouver area there is a doctor here who's very supportive and working together with my midwives right now to get me an experience as close as possible to my ideal (which is a totally physiologic home birth).


----------



## amwondering (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Natalie

Thanks so much for your respond... i ended up not taking that remedy because nobody was sure about the dosis, and i didn't want to just guess...

I went last week for my ultrasound and my placenta moved up!! it is now at 2.5 cms, which is within the safe zone for natural birth. I am very happy. Honestly i only had positive thoughts, kept doing my yoga, ate plenty of beets (they are good for the placenta--actually there is an ancient recipe from mexican midwives: apple, carrots and beet juice. ) and also, i did some energetic work (body talk, reiki) because i am really into that. I hope yours move up as well! I am not in Vancouver, i live in Miami Beach.

Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## octoberbaby2011 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi ladies. I am at 21 weeks and I know there is plenty of time for my placenta to move, I'm low lying right now, but I'm curious AMWONDERING what the recipe was for the beats and were you just continuting your prenatal yoga or did you add specific poses?

Thanks!!


----------



## amwondering (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello!

It is a juice made of apple, carrots and beets.

I kept doing yoga and pilates and one of the recommended poses was Uttanasana.

Just visualize your placenta moving up  good luck!


----------

